# Looking for a file in MP3 format



## joshstory (Jun 14, 2008)

If any of you have seen the furry hypnosis file on newgrounds, does anyone know how to get it in MP3 version, so I can put it on my PSP?


----------



## Aurali (Jun 14, 2008)

If it's legal, then you probably should find a converter for it.


----------



## Pi (Jun 14, 2008)

Eli said:


> If it's legal, then you probably should find a converter for it.



Such elucidating information. 

From a useful standpoint, depending on the format of the Flash file (newer .swf files cannot be read by vlc), you can try using vlc to dump the flash file to an mp3. Or if that fails, you can loop your speakers back around to your microphone port and use Sound Recorder.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 14, 2008)

There are plenty of Firefox add-ons that allow you to download embedded videos and audio. Then you can use VLC to play it back.



Pi said:


> Or if that fails, you can loop your speakers back around to your microphone port and use Sound Recorder.


Line Input.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 14, 2008)

You mean the fox tf a third of the way down this page?


----------



## Aurali (Jun 15, 2008)

Pi said:


> Such elucidating information.


why? Cause I don't condone pirating? >..> usually the person comes back with a "don't worry it's legal" thing.. then I give them a link.. like this one
http://www.swftools.com/tools-details.php?tool=5663329627


----------



## Pi (Jun 15, 2008)

Eli said:


> why? Cause I don't condone pirating?



Fair use, analog hole, you don't know how the real world works, end of story.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Pi said:


> analog hole


I'm still waiting for some recording industry executive to come out and suggest that people should be required to get implants that control what they can hear, or something equally ridiculous.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 15, 2008)

Pi said:


> Fair use, analog hole, you don't know how the real world works, end of story.



Fair use only comes into play under non commercial works. Ripping music out of something that is under fair use does not constitute fair use.

Learn how things work. And try again later.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Eli said:


> Fair use only comes into play under non commercial works. Ripping music out of something that is under fair use does not constitute fair use.


Um. What the hell are you talking about. Fair use covers the fair usage of commercial works for non-commecial purposes.

And yes, format shifting is fair use.



			
				EFF said:
			
		

> Space-shifting or format-shifting - that is, taking content you own in one format and putting it into another format, for personal, non-commercial use. For instance, "ripping" an audio CD (that is, making an MP3-format version of an audio CD that you already own) is considered fair use by many lawyers, based on the 1984 Betamax decision and the 1999 Rio MP3 player decision (RIAA v. Diamond Multimedia, 180 F. 3d 1072, 1079, 9th Circ. 1999.)


http://w2.eff.org/IP/eff_fair_use_faq.php


----------



## Pi (Jun 15, 2008)

Eli said:


> Fair use only comes into play under non commercial works. Ripping music out of something that is under fair use does not constitute fair use.
> 
> Learn how things work. And try again later.



You still don't know how the real world works, but it looks like net-cat showed you already. Have a nice day.



net-cat said:


> Um. What the hell are you talking about.



I think Eevee put it best when he said that she just uses passive-aggressive banter and enough buzzwords to make it look like she's heard of what we're talking about.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Pi said:


> I think Eevee put it best when he said that she just uses passive-aggressive banter and enough buzzwords to make it look like she's heard of what we're talking about.


There's a parallel I could draw here. But I shall refrain from doing so, as we have quite enough religion threads on these boards.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/SUPER-2008_17370353.html
Maybe that will fit your needs. ;-)


----------



## Eevee (Jun 15, 2008)

Eli said:


> why? Cause I don't condone pirating? >..>


Converting the sound in a file you got for free to another format is pirating?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not even replying to your other post; I can't find any delicate way to tell you that you need to get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

Why? Cause I won't take yours or Pi's assholism towards me? I don't take harassment very well. Admin rights or not. If you pick on someone, don't always expect them to turn over and play dead. Though I actually appreciate that Pi actually called me She^^



net-cat said:


> Um. What the hell are you talking about. Fair use covers the fair usage of commercial works for non-commecial purposes.
> And yes, format shifting is fair use.
> http://w2.eff.org/IP/eff_fair_use_faq.php



Maybe I misinterpreted what the author wants. I have no idea what the file he's looking for holds.. I just know he wants to rip sound from it. If he's ripping copyrighted work from a file that's using the work as stated in the fair use agreement. then he's breaking copyright law.. if the work is part of the file itself however.. and isn't copyrighted else where... than it's legal. 
See. When someone corrects me without being bitchy about it. I play nicely.. <..< thanks Net-cat


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 16, 2008)

So is this legal or not? I can just extract the file from the flash itself if you want.

*edit* if you want it for psp I could do a video conversion too


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> So is this legal or not? I can just extract the file from the flash itself if you want.



the only person who seems to think it's illegal at all is Eli. And that would be a more effective method, but I think Eevee found the original mp3 on WMM.




Eli said:


> Why? Cause I won't take yours or Pi's assholism towards me? I don't take harassment very well.



I don't take dilettantes who don't know what they're talking about very well.



> Maybe I misinterpreted what the author wants. I have no idea what the file he's looking for holds.. I just know he wants to rip sound from it. If he's ripping copyrighted work from a file that's using the work as stated in the fair use agreement. then he's breaking copyright law.. if the work is part of the file itself however.. and isn't copyrighted else where... than it's legal.



I'd ask for where you justify this in US code, but I don't think you could even name the title that deals with copyright law. And if your past behavior is any indication you would just whine that it's my job to back up your claims anyway, so I'm not sure why I'm bothering. Plus, on re-reading it, I can't parse your wording about halfway through my quote. Perhaps if you made an effort to communicate, instead of peppering your dialogue with :3, .., and ..., I might be able to actually understand you.



> See. When someone corrects me without being bitchy about it. I play nicely.. <..< thanks Net-cat



I'm not picking on you, I'm stating that you don't know how things like copyright law work.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

title 17, 
and since I have no idea what's in the file, I can not justify legality or not, as previously spoken
Reason I ASKED IF IT WAS LEGAL OR NOT!! (capped for emphasis, not anger)


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 16, 2008)

Lol well it's not hard to extract the mp3. I just did it in about 5 minutes (including program download time)


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> title 17,
> and since I have no idea what's in the file, I can not justify legality or not, as previously spoken
> Reason I ASKED IF IT WAS LEGAL OR NOT!! (capped for emphasis, not anger)



That's nice. Now justify your reasoning behind your claims with quotes from title 17.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

first off.. your only doing this now to annoy me :3 As you know damn well what I'm saying is true. 

Second, Would you like the whole US DMCA?

or will this work?



			
				US DMCA section 1201 (A) said:
			
		

> `(a) VIOLATIONS REGARDING CIRCUMVENTION OF TECHNOLOGICAL MEASURES- (1)(A) No person shall circumvent a technological measure that effectively controls access to a work protected under this title. The prohibition contained in the preceding sentence shall take effect at the end of the 2-year period beginning on the date of the enactment of this chapter.



Now I'd also like to note that depending on where the user is located. (IE Canada) That laws are a bit different, and you might be able to download there.


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> first off.. your only doing this now to annoy me :3 As you know damn well what I'm saying is true.


Actually, I'm doing this because I know what you're saying is false. See, I know about copyright law. You don't.


> Second, Would you like the whole US DMCA?
> 
> or will this work?


That is not a valid justification. Shockwave Flash files are not controlled works, they're unencrypted media containers and not designed for controlling access to media.

Try again.


----------



## nrr (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> Second, Would you like the whole US DMCA?


The DMCA does not apply here because the work in question does not have any sort of controls that limit what one can do with it.  Namely, it's a Shockwave Flash animation.

Yes, the various statutes listed in 17 USC apply here, but since the OP is looking to take this content and transform it for his/her own personal use, the statute you should probably be looking at is 17 USC 107.  Still, precedence has already been set in court (as cited by net-cat) in favor of fair use in this instance.

Remember, folks.  IANAL, so this isn't legal advice.  Eli, I would consider your argument bunk as of something like five posts ago.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

Pi said:


> Actually, I'm doing this because I know what you're saying is false.


 This is all the information I need to hear, lets attempt to keep this civil please.



> That is not a valid justification. Shockwave Flash files are not controlled works, they're unencrypted media containers and not designed for controlling access to media.


 SWFs however, can contain in them the media that is controlled. Am I wrong? If not, then if someone rips a controlled work from that media, isn't that illegal?
As in taking a song out from Metallica from a SWF so they can use the song just to listen to, not in part of the SWF, isn't that infringement?


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> This is all the information I need to hear, lets attempt to keep this civil please.


What, that you're wrong?


> SWFs however, can contain in them the media that is controlled. Am I wrong?


Yes.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

Pi said:


> What, that you're wrong?


 I don't care if I'm wrong or not. Correct me and go on. I just don't feel I deserve to be insulted for being wrong though. And I personally think you can do better than to insult someone.


> Yes.


 :3 That's basically my argument. I actually had trouble earlier describing this situation to a friend of mine who's really good at law..


----------



## verix (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> first off.. your only doing this now to annoy me :3 As you know damn well what I'm saying is true.


He's doing it because you have a long reputation of not actually proving your points. For example, providing a proof-of-concept code with regards to AVG's false-positive heuristics (not necessarily code you use professionally as that's most likely under a gag-order, but simply proof-of-concept code _in general_). There's also zero proof-of-concept with regards to exploitation of cookies. Which I can technically see as possible, but not necessarily due to the design of cookies themselves but rather a flaw in the browser that lets a website overflow the heap or buffer which stores the data coming in. But then again, with how the HTTP protocol works... lots of holes in that vulnerability even being possible.

Pi's aggressive as hell and you're not very good at proving you know what you talk about, since you seem to skirt constantly around the core issue of argumentation which is evidence. So an aggressive, knowledgeable and admittedly arrogant arguer is going to quite aggressively point out the immense flaws in whatever you talk about.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

verix said:


> He's doing it because you have a long reputation of not actually proving your points.



I've been here two months! How in hell do I have a long reputation.. of anything?



verix said:


> you use professionally as that's most likely under a gag-order, but simply proof-of-concept code _in general_).




now that's a different story entirely. I wrote something up last week (I'm a novice programmer, leave me be ><) that actually got falsed positive on a few friends systems. show me a place to upload it.. cause I don't wanna use my servers.. and I'll show it to ya.

and I see three different users about to chew me out. good luck with that :3


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> I don't care if I'm wrong or not. Correct me and go on. I just don't feel I deserve to be insulted for being wrong though. And I personally think you can do better than to insult someone.
> 
> :3 That's basically my argument. I actually had trouble earlier describing this situation to a friend of mine who's really good at law..



So you can't explain the situation yet you act like you know what you're doing? And you're still wrong? And you don't CARE that you're wrong? Wow. Woooooow. Holy shit.

Also, in your 2 months here you've had 3 occasions where you've not proved your points, and 0 where you have.

pastebin.ca, go go go.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

Pi said:


> So you can't explain the situation yet you act like you know what you're doing? And you're still wrong? And you don't CARE that you're wrong? Wow. Woooooow. Holy shit.



Nope. Don't care one bit hun. I've always had trouble with words. Though I've got a brilliant mind when it comes to problem solving. I'm guessing that's the only reason they actually keep me at work/


----------



## verix (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> I've been here two months! How in hell do I have a long reputation.. of anything?


In a post-patience world, a few weeks of having a reputation is a long time. 



Eli said:


> now that's a different story entirely. I wrote something up last week (I'm a novice programmer, leave me be ><) that actually got falsed positive on a few friends systems. show me a place to upload it.. cause I don't wanna use my servers.. and I'll show it to ya.


http://pastebin.ca


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

well.. it didn't work on that site (it's too big) but I got it to work on my site. Strangely however my server didn't reject it 0..o; so I don't know if virus heuristics have been updated or what. but I'm willing to let you see. (hopefully someone hasn't updated AVG in a few months XD) http://www.furryplay.com/studiopawprint/Armada.zip


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> well.. it didn't work on that site (it's too big) but I got it to work on my site. Strangely however my server didn't reject it 0..o; so I don't know if virus heuristics have been updated or what. but I'm willing to let you see. (hopefully someone hasn't updated AVG in a few months XD) http://www.furryplay.com/studiopawprint/Armada.zip



As of today, VirusTotal's installations of Panda and WebWasher mark it as a suspicious PE File Infector, at least with the compiler you used to generate the code. As to why they would do that, I'm not sure, because you didn't provide the offending program, just some DirectX library.

AVG fixing their false positive (without your input!) only strengthens their position as a good product, I think (since we're going back to that thread).


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah. A few programs cause it to false positive. And I used Visual Studio 08. AVG is just the big one the company watches out for. but that's off topic now.


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> yeah. A few programs cause it to false positive. And I used Visual Studio 08. AVG is just the big one the company watches out for. but that's off topic now.



So, what was your complaint, then? Your point is severely weakened to the point of being nonexistent, considering they fixed their shit.

Plus, you didn't provide the code, you provided the binary. "Minimal test case" please.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

Pi said:


> "Minimal test case" please.


I don't know what causes it. So I can't create the test case. We got another person who fixes the anti-virus problems. would you like the source from my project however? and can you put your response in the right thread. I don't like being offtopic here anymore.


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> I don't know what causes it. So I can't create the test case. We got another person who fixes the anti-virus problems. would you like the source from my project however? and can you put your response in the right thread. I don't like being offtopic here anymore.



Oho, that's rich. I think I've proven beyond the shadow of a doubt that you really don't know what you're talking about and thus anyone would be foolish to listen to you. Congratulations.

Thinking about this further, why are you even pretending to know what you're talking about if you don't care whether or not you're right or wrong? What brain damage have you suffered that you don't realize that you are having a negative impact by spewing trash that you haven't verified and don't care about verifying? What the hell is wrong with you? Is this the future? I'm horrified and appalled. Jesus.


----------



## Xenofur (Jun 16, 2008)

nevermind this, my cache was out of date...


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

Pi said:


> <snip>



If this wasn't fun to do, I'd of left long ago XD.

It's the internet hun.. don't take things so seriously.


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> If this wasn't fun to do, I'd of left long ago XD.
> 
> It's the internet hun.. don't take things so seriously.



That does not give you an excuse to be ignorant.


----------



## yak (Jun 17, 2008)

Pi can not live a single day without showing his superiority over somebody


----------



## Pi (Jun 17, 2008)

yak said:


> Pi can not live a single day without showing his superiority over somebody



Conversely, other people can't live a single day without being inferior. 8)


----------



## joshstory (Jun 19, 2008)

Post retracted.


----------



## Pi (Jun 19, 2008)

joshstory said:


> First, What other post.
> 
> Second, I do not suffer from cranial-rectal inversion.



He was talking to Eli.


----------



## joshstory (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah, through closer reading, I realize this now. My last post will be retracted. Sorry for the inconvence, and the accusation.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 19, 2008)

so uh can the OP see if what I linked back on page 1 was the right audio

or anyone

I'm still kinda curious


----------

